# FS: Monster Fish ( RTC x TSN Hybrid)



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

Brought in some hybrids for people and have 4 left.

These will get large and gain approx 1" per month.
So if you do not plan on getting a huge tank or do not have a huge tank now,
I do not recommend acquiring these fish.

They are hard to come by due to poor transit.
They really don't ship well. And are often DOA or Dead within a few days.

I have had these guys now for 3 - 4 weeks and are eating anything you throw in
Meal worms, red wigglers, earth worms, sinking pellet, flake, bloodworm, chopped smelt,
and chopped prawns.









They are 3-4 inches.

Asking $40 obo each.

Thanks


----------



## gsdelcourt (Mar 22, 2012)

I have 120 sea-view with a tiger Oscar about 7" now, Black ghost knife about 8" now, 2 ID about 5", 1 Bala about 5", I do not know mush about your monster fish but they look great and I would like to know more I.E. PH, temperature, habits, I have been trying to get info on line but not getting much other than pictures, in the future I am looking to upgrade my tank to a 180g as the fish gets bigger. thanks in advance Gabriel


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

these guys are tiger shovel nose cats crossed with Red tailed cats. They will easily get 30" +. Not recomended unless you have a tank 250 gallons +. They are aggressive too.


----------



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

AWW said:


> these guys are tiger shovel nose cats crossed with Red tailed cats. They will easily get 30" +. Not recomended unless you have a tank 250 gallons +. They are aggressive too.


Very true! They are an awesome catfish to have! Growth rate is 1" a month. They are aggressive to the point as anything that will fit in it's mouth is a snack. They are not aggressive with same sized fish.

Hence the title "Monster fish"  There are alot of fish in the trade that are not recommended.


----------



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

gsdelcourt said:


> I have 120 sea-view with a tiger Oscar about 7" now, Black ghost knife about 8" now, 2 ID about 5", 1 Bala about 5", I do not know mush about your monster fish but they look great and I would like to know more I.E. PH, temperature, habits, I have been trying to get info on line but not getting much other than pictures, in the future I am looking to upgrade my tank to a 180g as the fish gets bigger. thanks in advance Gabriel


Hey Gabriel,

These hybrids are the same care as tsn's. Very hardy fish. They are currently in a 65 hex. Temp 80 ph 7.


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

magistrate u need to empty your inbox i can send u any message


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> these guys are tiger shovel nose cats crossed with Red tailed cats. They will easily get 30" +. Not recomended unless you have a tank 250 gallons +. They are aggressive too.


Alex is right about these fish,
i would say 250g is a good starting point for these guys.......


----------



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

jamez&becca said:


> magistrate u need to empty your inbox i can send u any message


I apologise, inbox is now emptied.


----------



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

2 catfish are pending.


----------



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

1 hybrid is sold! 
2 are pending. 
1 still available.


----------



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

This is a picture of one of the Hybrids that is 2 months ahead of the ones I am selling.
This picture is NOT the ones for sale.


----------



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

Update!
No show on one of the pending!
2 available now!
1 pending


----------



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

Willing to trade for other fish!
Send me a pm on what you got for trade. 
Looking for clown loaches, pbass, gobies, 
Catfish. 
Also searching for an Adonis pleco, as my 14"
Recently passed away from my move!
Willing to travel half way for the trade and also will be in Vancouver
On the weekend!

Thanks


----------



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

Weekend bump!


----------



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

Due to no show.
1 Cat is available.
Has gained size 4-5" now.


----------



## Bristlenose Boy (Mar 11, 2012)

i really want one ,if you have any left can you call me at 604-798-3400 or shoot me a text


----------



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds Good! I'll call you.


----------



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

All Hybrid are SOLD!


----------

